# Rogue Hunter: Clip aus dem Löwen-Thriller mit Megan Fox



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Rogue Hunter: Clip aus dem Löwen-Thriller mit Megan Fox* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rogue Hunter: Clip aus dem Löwen-Thriller mit Megan Fox*


----------



## Krabonq (25. Februar 2021)

Und warum gibts den Trailer hier?


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Und warum gibts den Trailer hier?


Extra für dich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Von dem Film erwarte ich nicht viel. Gucke ich irgendwann mal auf Prime oder im TV.


----------



## Krabonq (25. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Extra für dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das beantwortet die Frage nicht.
Es gibt hunderte Film Trailer, warum dieser?


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2021)

Weil das ein aktueller Film ist?
Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht. 
Wenn es dich nicht interessiert oder anspricht ignoriere doch einfach den Thread.


----------

